
Analyse Asia #16: Dim Sum and Startups in Hong Kong with Casey Lau - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/02/07/episode-16-dim-sum-startups-hong-kong-casey-lau/
======
bleongcw
Episode 16 synopsis: With Casey Lau (@casey_lau) from StartupsHK.com in this
episode, he share with us the origins of the interesting nascent Hong Kong
startup ecosystem and why Hong Kong is now a port of call for prominent
investors out there. We discussed the culture, infrastructure & the type of
start-ups (financial tech, logistics and ecommerce) that are exciting in the
Hong Kong ecosystem. From the top 5 he has picked in 2014 to the hot exits in
Hong Kong, we also discuss other notable companies such as 9GAG which are
changing the landscape considerably. Casey also helps us to navigate the
investors, the co-working spaces, the networking groups and the conferences
which form part of the ever vibrant and active Hong Kong startup scene.
Finally, we discuss the comparisons between Singapore and Hong Kong and the
next port of call where Hong Kong startups will scale to.

